# Hello friends



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Welcome to the camp fire... :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Ryan, good to have you on board here again.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Ryan. Long time no read.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey Gerhard, Howzit man, living in Durbs I see, Frank Hello up north, is it warming up yet, you guys did well at the last olympics in the Bobsleigh, watched them all. Bushkey Still an Elite man, good to see, I remember reading their main designer hit the road again, but it takes more that one person to make a great company.

Chat soon 
Ryan


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> Bushkey Still an Elite man, good to see, I remember reading their main designer hit the road again, but it takes more that one person to make a great company.
> 
> Chat soon
> Ryan


Jip, like the old saying goes, why fix what is not broken:wink:. 

As for the main designer leaving.....I have a while ago decided to stop getting into bow and bow manufacture politics. It is the one thing in the sport of archery that has kinda irritated me for some time now. For that reason I only visit the South African AT forum to check up what my mates are saying and none of the other archery related forums. So, for the guy at Elite leaving....news for me. As long as Elite produces good quality bows I will support them. 

Happy to have you back.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Bossie,

Good spoken !!!
I miss the comunication here like two years ago


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

A lot Frank, a lot.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Morning Guys, What happened here did the comraderie slip away? Thats no good, man we were mates and had some super discussions here. I am sure a few hunting photos and a little leg pulling will get us up to speed again. I recon that we all cut our spending to surviving and as a result have had little to talk about re hunting trips, new toys and so on. The tide is turning and new gear is beconing. 

Have a great Easter
Ryan


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

When are we going to chase a couple of Rietbok or Bushpigs with the bow???


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi There Boys, 

Ja its good to just shoot the breeze. Been missin you guys...:zip: Huntin season almost upon us. Been thinking of making my way down to Beauford West to hunt... anyone got any intel on the area?

"Hang tough guys"

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> When are we going to chase a couple of Rietbok or Bushpigs with the bow???


Starting with the Bushpig the 1st of May. Hoping tho improve my chances. Currently still to much food in the veldt.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Ryan! Good to catch you here again. It has been a while.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello James, hows the Mojo if I remember.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Yep, that is correct. It is doing great. I had a run in with my right shoulder, but that has passed and I am shooting again. We do indoor at 10 and 20m once a week, and I am using a recurve - would you believe it - most nights now. It's a blast, getting back to basics. You need to get yourself a bow at some stage... It has been far too long!


----------

